# How to upload a video clip.



## Theseus (Apr 4, 2017)

I find the URL, go to the appropriate icon at the top, enter the details the but the clip never appears, only the website or YouTube details. It would be so much more convenient if I could do this. The same applies to pictures or images. The only one I managed to upload successfully was the offensive cartoon. How I did that I don't know. Perhaps a colleague could give me a simple alogarithm, detailing the correct procedure. I have tried to cancel unsuccessful efforts but in vain.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2017)

You must use this button:







However, I saw that you had posted it correctly, but using a mobile web address (starting m.youtube, etc ...). The problem was probably there.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks, Dr. So does that mean I can't use iPad to send a video clip?:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2017)

I really don't know that. But you can always post the mobile link and some invisible hand will correct it. ;)

The problem lies probably with links starting "m.something."


----------



## Theseus (Apr 4, 2017)

I think I'll rely on the invisible hand!:)


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm sure there's a better way for one to obtain a URL address from the phone application that is not for use on other phones. The m. address is for phones only. If you share the video on Gmail, for example, you will get a different (non-mobile) URL. I think.


----------

